# Lionfish Regional Control Workshop April 14, 2014 4:30-8:00PM



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Lionfish Regional Control Workshop
April 14, 2014 4:30-8:00PM
Escambia County Central Office Complex
3363 West Park Place, Pens., FL 32505

The Escambia County Marine Resources Division and Escambia County Marine Advisory Committee will host a Lionfish Regional Control Workshop on Monday, April 14, at the Escambia County Central Office Complex, 3363 West Park Place, Pensacola.

From 4:30-5:30pm, an informal Meet, Greet and Learn session will take place. Workshop will follow at 5:30pm.

Lionfish are invasive exotic species with potential for great harm to economy, environment and fisheries. These fish have venomous spines that are capable of serious injury.

The objective of the Lionfish Regional Control Workshop will be to allow everyone to become involved in
controlling the lionfish population, as collaboration is our best chance for successfully reducing lionfish numbers.

For information about lionfish or the Workshop contact Rick O̳'Connor, Escambia Extension at 850-475--5230 or Robert Turpin, Escambia County Marine Resources, (850) 554-5869 and visit myescambia.com


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

